# BNIB Helix P Six Dsp With Remote.



## JoeyC (Apr 10, 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/233321200764

OBO


----------



## JoeyC (Apr 10, 2019)

Bump


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

you are $250 over priced if you are looking for a sale.


----------



## JoeyC (Apr 10, 2019)

I thought retail was $1,499 and I only see ones selling for $1,300+ on ebay without remote.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

JoeyC said:


> I thought retail was $1,499 and I only see ones selling for $1,300+ on ebay without remote.


selling or trying to sell? its a GREAT piece, but i think minus a warranty you are asking a little to much.


----------



## JoeyC (Apr 10, 2019)

I know that the p two is selling for $900 BNIB, but that's a two channel amp without a built in DSP. I'm assuming the p six would be more than the p two.


----------



## JoeyC (Apr 10, 2019)

Idk if they are selling or trying to sell for $1,300. But if they go for $900, I got ripped off.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

I sold mine *with* the Director controller on here for $850. It's never worth as much as you want it to be.


----------



## JoeyC (Apr 10, 2019)

Kriszilla said:


> I sold mine *with* the Director controller on here for $850. It's never worth as much as you want it to be.


Was yours new or used for $850?


----------



## javcolin (Nov 12, 2018)

You know that people are looking for the best deal possible right? So the better the price the more chances you have to sell it.
And drop price as you think you have in order to sell it. Or if you are set on that price then just wait for the right guy I guess.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

JoeyC said:


> Idk if they are selling or trying to sell for $1,300. But if they go for $900, I got ripped off.


i bought mine BNIB a year ago for $850.


----------



## javcolin (Nov 12, 2018)

miniSQ said:


> JoeyC said:
> 
> 
> > Idk if they are selling or trying to sell for $1,300. But if they go for $900, I got ripped off.
> ...


That is a great price mini, sounds about right.


----------



## twoodman1966 (Jun 6, 2019)

miniSQ said:


> i bought mine BNIB a year ago for $850.


From Where? Thats a great price


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

twoodman1966 said:


> From Where? Thats a great price


Here on the forums. It was an unopened unit from Crutchfield. I was a little hesitant, but it turned out to be true.


----------



## JoeyC (Apr 10, 2019)

Sold!


----------

